# Will neutering an older dog stop roaming behavior?



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a client who has a very nice 8 year old intact male lab. They live on 10 acres, and he has always stayed on the property, until about the past year. Now he has started to roam, and has already been hit by a car once (luckily it was minor). 
They asked me if neutering him would stop him from roaming around and I don't know the answer. Any advice? Please, I know there are other ways to stop him from roaming, but I want to answer the question that was asked of me.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

In my experience, neutering at 8 years old will change nothing whatsover about a dog. I had a dog that we neutered at 2 to stop the roaming. It did not work at all, he would still mosey off on his own at most anytime and come back when he felt like it. To stop the roaming, build a fence or be out with the dog when he is free and train him! I know you know that.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks Carol. The wife wants to neuter him, the husband doesn't, so they asked me if it would stop the roaming behavior and I have no idea what to tell them. I'll pass that along to them.


----------



## Laura McCaw (Jul 28, 2010)

We nuetered our 5 yr old clm and he still will destroy a chainlink fence to go out and roam if we keep him in yard too long unattended, however we just put the electric fence back up and it helped. We also have a neighbors neutered ylm that comes over every morning/evening when one of our females is in heat and he is 6 and was neutered at 1 yr of age.

"I apologize for any spelling mistakes as I am on my iphone"


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Will do nothing. Had a wonderer great dog. Neutered not one change in him. Wondered until 16 years old. Could hardly walk. He was a great dog. Sam.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you for the replies!


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

he will roam with purpose if neutered now . He will be looking for what he lost....Seriously , 10 acres and he never roamed before. Unless its 10 acres of desert , how was he possibly always accounted for ?


----------



## charly_t (Feb 11, 2009)

It will not help. The pattern has been established.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Seems like it's unanimous, "Black Magic" will get to keep his boy parts


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

It will not likely stop his roaming..........BUT it will stop him from getting all the neighbor girls pg.
Still a good reason to nueter.
Sue


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks Sue. I'm with the wife on this one, there's no reason to keep this particular dog intact, but I'm going to answer the question that they asked and let them take it from there. They are only considering their dog's safety, with no thought for where he's going when he roams.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

nope! no reason to keep intact but has not changed behaviors in dogs in my exp.


----------



## GG (Jan 29, 2006)

i have had it stop aggressive behavior but not roaming, it's usually in the DNA
GG


----------



## dreamer2385 (Jan 21, 2007)

still i have to question the why's of letting him wander ,even on ten acres... something is bound to happen sooner or later... and u really don't know if he sired pups from wandering gals...


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

hotel4dogs said:


> I have a client who has a very nice 8 year old intact male lab. They live on 10 acres, and he has always stayed on the property, until about the past year. *Now he has started to roam, and has already been hit by a car once* (luckily it was minor).
> *They asked me if neutering him would stop him from roaming around and I don't know the answer. Any advice?* Please, I know there are other ways to stop him from roaming, but I want to answer the question that was asked of me.
> Thanks in advance.


No, neutering will not assure his safety. Keeping him in a kennel will. Going to the trouble to stay with him when he's out will. Or they can continue to gamle until the being "hit by a car" thing is no longer minor.

Evan


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! I totally agree about them needing to find a better way to keep him safe.


----------

